# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل انتقاض الاعتراض للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فهذه مخطوطة نفيسة قام بتحميلها الأخ الكريم محمد سعيد الأبرش على موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث فجزاه الله عنا وعن طلبة العلم خيرا

بيانات المخطوط
=========

اسم الكتاب :

انتقاض الاعتراض
المؤلف: الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله.
تاريخ النسخ: 1150هـ
اسم الناسخ:. علي العجلوني الدمشقي.
ملاحظات :. كتبت بخط مقروء وعلى غلافها تملكات.
عدد الأوراق : 240 ورقة/ ورقات/ في الصحيفة الواحدة 25 سطراً في كل سطر 11 كلمة تقريباً.
الناشر : مشرف الشهري ومحمد سعيد الأبرش جزاهما الله خيرا

رابط التحميل:

http://ia350612.us.archive.org/0/ite...ed/entiked.mov

ملاحظة: غير لاحقة الملف من rar إلى mov كي لا يحذف من الموقع فمن يحمله فليرجع لاحقته كما كانت.

ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
رد مع اقتباس

----------


## عمر البوريني

غيرنا اللاحقة و لم ينفع

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الان عثمان

جزاك الله عني خيرا

----------

